
How to meet Sam Altman at his home Nov 13 12-2pm - ycjim
Altman is holding a fundraiser for Presidential candidate Andrew Yang on Wed November 13, 2019 12-2pm at his house.<p>It&#x27;s not cheap though at $2k a pop. But might be worth it if you need to reach out!!<p>Buy ticket here ($2K): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;secure.actblue.com&#x2F;donate&#x2F;ay-events-sf-lunch-1113?refcode=kurzon&amp;refcode2=kn<p>Where: Mission Bay area (address will be emailed prior to event).<p>When: Wednesday, November 13th, 2019 12 - 2 pm
======
rman666
I’m going be there dressed as a giant $1,000 bill! Now, to find that picture
of Grover Cleveland I used to have ...

------
not_a_cop75
But why?

~~~
ycjim
Never know, some might need to reach him

